# Tivo Online Ordering Experience - YUK!



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

So I ordered the New Tivo Edge on Oct 1st. It sat for 2 days in the "Order Placed Status".
I check it every day to see its progress. None. So I contact Tivo and they send me a response. "We apologize you did not receive your order and a Replacement Order has been processed". A replacement? How can you replace something never shipped? 
So I check it today and it is still in "Order has Been Placed" status.
Either Tivo has the worst online ordering experience or they don't actually have the Edge in stock yet. But my card has been charged in full.
Day 6 and no changed in status.

This is why Tivo is such a mess. They can't even launch a product correctly.


----------



## Radiolarian (Sep 20, 2019)

I ordered by phone the first day it was available. They told me then it would start shipping between October 7th and October 10th.

Later in a message on the forum Tivo Ted said there was a delay setting up their payment system for Canadian customers. (I am in the U.S.).

I haven’t heard anything since I placed my order. Do they normally send out an email when a order ships?


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

The order page online clearly says it will ship October 7th.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

jwort93 said:


> The order page online clearly says it will ship October 7th.


You wanted people to read? So much easier to complain about an issue that isn't a issue. I preordered the PS5 last month. Still pissed that Sony has YET to ship my order


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

Anybody that ordered day 1 should get the lux remote for catv Edge. No joke either.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

Radiolarian said:


> Do they normally send out an email when a order ships?


Not sure


----------



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

jwort93 said:


> The order page online clearly says it will ship October 7th.


They added that later. That was not on the page on day 1 sorry, you are wrong.
So they had many errors on their website and this was one of them.

Oh and why did Tivo Customer Service say they would ship a replacement last week then? lol. The one hand doesn't know what the other is doing.


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

seaninde said:


> They added that later. That was not on the page on day 1 sorry, you are wrong.
> So they had many errors on their website and this was one of them.


No, I'm not. I looked at the website right after the TiVo Edge was announced, and that date has always been there.


----------



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

jwort93 said:


> No, I'm not. I looked at the website right after the TiVo Edge was announced, and that date has always been there.


Yeah okay dude.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

Who else was told in service date was on the 1st or date of order?


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

seaninde said:


> Yeah okay dude.


While I, unfortunately, can't prove that it was there on the 1st, google's current cached page is from the 3rd, and it was there already then: TiVo EDGE for Cable | Replace your Cable Box DVR with TiVo


----------



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

Okay, but if that's true I would think my order receipt would have said that too. Plus their online ordering system is so ancient, it does not show anything in the order info. Their website had a bunch of mistakes on it when they posted the edge (edge with 4 tuners, etc). I read everything so hard to believe I would miss that.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

seaninde said:


> Okay, but if that's true I would think my order receipt would have said that too. Plus their online ordering system is so ancient, it does not show anything in the order info. Their website had a bunch of mistakes on it when they posted the edge (edge with 4 tuners, etc). I read everything so hard to believe I would miss that.


The Edge OTA does have 4 Tuners


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

compnurd said:


> The Edge OTA does have 4 Tuners


Yeah, but he is referring to the fact that on the day it was announced, the Edge for Cable page erroneously stated that Edge for Cable only had 4 tuners.


----------



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

OTA yes, but cable is 6, but they listed 4 with cable version. At this point it does not matter, juts have to wait to see how long it takes to get it and see what's accurate and what's not. But their ordering system is not up to snuff with most companies today. I remember when I first wanted to activate my Bolt, it said it could take up to 24-48 hrs hours. I was like really?


----------

